# February is Adopt a Rescued Rabbit Month



## Haley (Feb 4, 2008)

:bunnyheart Click below for more info from the HRS website:





:bunnyheart Also please visit our RO threads: 

February is Adopt a Rescued Rabbit Month

Photo Philes: Rescues: Before and After (with pictures!)



:bunnyheart Other useful links:

RO Rescue List (by region)

http://www.petfinder.com to search for a rescue bunny in your area



:bunnyheart Just for fun:

Warm your Heart poster

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-e4xmlTFJJ4]"Love Me Tender" You Tube Video [/ame]


----------

